# Majestic Jeff Powell Pinecone Pen



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Finished this pen tonight with the help from artist Jeff Powell over on exotics who was kind enough to cast this pinecone blank and offer it up for sale. It takes a little work to turn these and fill the minor voids, but well worth the effort when finished.

Majestic Pen kit, 2 coats of thin CA, and 8 coats of medium CA. I really love the effects the cone/resin mix gives. My son still says it looks like dragon scales on the pen...he's almost 6:biggrin:







Larger images on my flickr site


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 2, 2011)

Now thats a pen I'd love to carry. That sure will grab attention.


----------



## greggas (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim;

I that really is a cool looking pen. The blank is awesome and really works well with the kit you chose...nice job!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats fantastic.  I wouldnt mind having one of those.

Great work.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone should turn at least one of Jeff's pinecone blanks...truly a unique blank.  He offers a couple different color options and after turning two of them I think it's safe to say that ALL of his blanks would look awesome on just about ANY kit.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Toni (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim that is an awesome looking pen!!! I just love it, great photo as well


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Toni, getting better at the pen photography.  I have a Nikon D300 and it seems to do the trick for my current needs.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 2, 2011)

My girlfriend says:
Spitze. Sieht sehr elegant aus. Gut gemacht!! Meine bessere Haelfte haelt sehr von Hans Weissflog und zerbricht sich momentan den Kopf, wie er einige seiner halb rund,halb quadratischen Boxen drechselt.


----------



## wizard (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim, That is an absolutely stunning pen and photograph !! Regards, Doc


----------



## omb76 (Feb 2, 2011)

That goes double for me Keith!!  

Great looking pen Tim!!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2011)

keithkarl2007 said:


> My girlfriend says:
> Spitze. Sieht sehr elegant aus. Gut gemacht!! Meine bessere Haelfte haelt sehr von Hans Weissflog und zerbricht sich momentan den Kopf, wie er einige seiner halb rund,halb quadratischen Boxen drechselt.


 
I'll have to babelfish that!  U.S. Soldier...still learning to speak German:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW, from the title I was a little concerned that the flash of the kit would lose the flash of the blank.  Boy was I wrong, that looks great!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oops :biggrin::biggrin:



wiset1 said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My girlfriend says:
> ...


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2011)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Oops :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Babelfish did some crazy stuff...what I could figure out was nice...so "tell her I said "Thank you".  I'll ask my wife to translate in the am since she's in bed already...almost 11pm here in Germany.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Feb 2, 2011)

She said its all good :biggrin:


----------



## warreng8170 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there any HDR post-processing on that photo? If not, you did a great job of capturing both highlights and shadows. Either way both the pen and photo are stunning. Great job.


----------



## terryf (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nicely done Tim, great match


----------



## markgum (Feb 2, 2011)

Great match of kit and blank.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tim,
   I have to say that that is one of the most beautiful pens I have ever seen. I for one am very impressed. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 3, 2011)

warreng8170 said:


> Is there any HDR post-processing on that photo? If not, you did a great job of capturing both highlights and shadows. Either way both the pen and photo are stunning. Great job.


 
Yes, there sure is!  I shoot in RAW mode and adjust the dynamic range a bit in CS5 to adjust for poor lighting and the difficult to view areas of the pen.  Photoshop is my thing if you've seen my Flickr site so I try to adjust my photos to how I see things in person without blowing the picture out and overdoing it.  Hope that helps in some way...?


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Curtis (Feb 3, 2011)

absolutely stunning


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

I've turned one of Jeff's pinecone blanks. They are beautiful, just like your pen. I have 2 more to turn, can't wait.


----------



## PenPal (Feb 3, 2011)

Tim,
Run out of superlatives.

Since everything I say I mean please accept my congratulations in the manner you have turned and assembled this pen, Jeff the maker of the cast you are magnificent as well.

Choice of kit displaying the pen as you have the photograph is incredible giving it a place in the archives of good taste and perfection.

Some hard act to follow, just as I think that up you pop with another one.

Stay safe and enjoy your craft as the craftsman you have become.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 3, 2011)

pwhay said:


> Tim,
> Run out of superlatives.
> 
> Since everything I say I mean please accept my congratulations in the manner you have turned and assembled this pen, Jeff the maker of the cast you are magnificent as well.
> ...


 
Thank you Peter!

You always have kind words that fill the soul with joy and it's appreciated, so thank you. Truth be told, the IAP members have pushed the bar so I always try to reach that level when I start any pen. Working on blanks from artists like Curtis and Jeff make it easy as a turner to look good in the forums, but the true artists are those who cast these works of art. I'm just showing off their creation with a hint of my vision.


----------



## le_skieur (Feb 3, 2011)

It's a masterpeace! Congratulation!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful!  I've done several of Jeffs cone bkanks & i love em-hard to go wrong with any of his blanks! Nicely done


----------



## johncrane (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent looking pen & work Tim! i also love working with the pine cones,


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 3, 2011)

That's a beautiful pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow! That's some photo skills! Awesome pen Tim!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Again, Thank you everyone for the feedback!

Credit should go to Jeff for these amazing blanks, they truly look out of this world when spun and polished.  I can't say it enough...I'm so amazed by the work others do on the IAP, Exotics, Curtis, Eugene, and other like them who make it possible for average Joe's like me to turn these creations.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 3, 2011)

a personal keeper for sure....................


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's sweet, but if I could make someone else happy with it I would be able to part with it.  At some point I think my wife is going to kill me over the space I'm taking up with all these finished pens, and the talk of what I want to make next, ha ha ha.


----------



## btboone (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow!  Very classy.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Bruce, I try to add that wow factor when ever I can ;-)


----------



## David Keller (Feb 4, 2011)

This is one of the nicer pens I recall seeing!  It's a lovely blank, but the finish and photography are just as impressive.  Well done!


----------



## simomatra (Feb 4, 2011)

That's is a real beauty, i have just finished one of Jeff's blanks but that one is real cool


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 5, 2011)

Now that is a gorgeous pen.  I love the colors.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 5, 2011)

I really want to thank everyone for the feedback!  I drove me to make the other pen I just posted. "*Casein, Blackwood, Buckeye, Redwood...MIX* "


----------



## diver123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking pen. My questions is which blank of Jeffs is it?? Flame? Special order?? Because whichever one it is I WANT! Thank you for contributing to my cash out flow.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 12, 2011)

A trully one of a kind pen.


----------



## mtrobee (Feb 13, 2011)

Incredible work! You have my "WOW!"


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 13, 2011)

diver123 said:


> Great looking pen. My questions is which blank of Jeffs is it?? Flame? Special order?? Because whichever one it is I WANT! Thank you for contributing to my cash out flow.


 
I couldn't recall the order details of this blank so I went back to the site (Exotics) to find the answer for you and this blank is no longer there.  If you send Jeff a PM he may be able to answer it for you.  I just remember it had Silver running across the blank...the silver looked like chrome streaks in it.

Jeff...want to chime in here?

Thank you


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 13, 2011)

diver123 said:


> Great looking pen. My questions is which blank of Jeffs is it?? Flame? Special order?? Because whichever one it is I WANT! Thank you for contributing to my cash out flow.



those colors are gold and silver. I do not see any of those in stock with that color.


----------



## Papo (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Tim that one would be a sure winner in the Beginners beautiful Pen Contest.Why don't you enter it?


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Papo said:


> Hey Tim that one would be a sure winner in the Beginners beautiful Pen Contest.Why don't you enter it?


 
The rules say "No Capped" pens so that counts out ALL of the pens I make.  Have to follow the rules:biggrin:  It's all in fun and I'm having a great time just turning and showing.

Thanks though


----------



## knight_muzzleloader (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic!  One of the nicest pens I have ever seen!  Jim


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic Job by both of you!! that's got to be the coolest looking pine cone blank I have seen yet! Wow!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for round two!  ;-)


----------

